# How to Catch Bull Redfish Surf Fishing Louisiana Beaches (video)



## MathGeek (Mar 31, 2012)

Video:

http://youtu.be/pL2RLjTmdmI

Full write-up:

http://www.louisianasportsman.com/l...ports&event=view&action=full_report&id=181208


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

Her technique looked so smooth , congrats


----------



## MathGeek (Mar 31, 2012)

*Locations*

Locations


----------

